
Hong Kong closed schools. Singapore did not. hardly any diff in transmission - BigBalli
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/03/21/facing-covid-19-reality-national-lockdown-is-no-cure/
======
dalke
I haven't consented to the WaPo site so not read the article.

I live in Sweden, with preschoolers. Unlike in neighboring Norway and Denmark,
the preschools and elementary schools have not closed down.

According to [https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se/smittskydd-
beredskap/utb...](https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se/smittskydd-
beredskap/utbrott/aktuella-utbrott/covid-19/fragor-och-svar/) under "Varför
stänger vi inte för- och grundskolorna i Sverige?" (Why don't we close pre-
and elementary schools in Sweden?)

> We believe that it is not at present a meaningful measure to close all
> schools in Sweden. There are no scientific studies showing that such a
> measure would have any significant significance. Also, there are no data
> pointing to any major spread of covid-19 in schools anywhere in the world.

> Closing preschools and primary schools would also have negative consequences
> for the rest of society. For example, many parents who work in healthcare
> and other socially important functions would need to stay home with their
> children. It could also lead to vulnerable groups, such as grandparents,
> helping to care for the children.

That said, the interview with Christian Drosten in Die Zeit (linked from HN)
at [https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/christian-
dros...](https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-03/christian-drosten-
coronavirus-pandemic-germany-virologist-charite/komplettansicht) points out:

> ZEIT ONLINE: The country is grinding to a halt. Daycare centers and schools
> have been closed nationwide as of this week. Is the government reacting
> appropriately at the moment?

> Drosten: Few of the decisions made in recent days were purely evidence-
> based. Many were political, and certainly correct. ...

> ZEIT ONLINE: It is said that you played a central consultative role in the
> decision to close schools. Was it the correct decision to do so now?

> Drosten: I don't know. It probably won't be clear until later whether it was
> the right time to do this. ... I don't see my job as condensing the truth,
> but as explaining aspects of the truth and allowing for uncertainties and
> saying, 'We don't know' – which makes a political decision necessary. And as
> long as it's communicated as a political decision, I think that's fine.

------
wmeredith
The title of the article is "Facing covid-19 reality: A national lockdown is
no cure"

